
Building a Nexus 4 UART Debug Cable (2013) - edward
http://www.accuvant.com/blog/building-a-nexus-4-uart-debug-cable
======
jgstultz
Google has actually published the proper design for the cable here:

[https://android.googlesource.com/device/google/debugcable/+/...](https://android.googlesource.com/device/google/debugcable/+/master)

------
jhallenworld
Neat- not quite the same as the Yaesu VX-7R cable:
[http://www.kc8unj.com/interface.html](http://www.kc8unj.com/interface.html)

Now tell me the secret of where to buy new, tested, guaranteed replacement
batteries for my Nexus 4 :-)

~~~
mcorrand
I've finally broken mine's digitizer, after two years of other serious falls
and baths that had left it in perfect working condition. It might be for the
best, considering each Android update lately has been buggier on this now
unsupported phone.

I miss this phone already, and I need to find a worthy successor now.

I'd consider sending you my old, untested and unguaranteed battery if it could
prolong the life of a Nexus in need :)

~~~
jhallenworld
Luckily I preserved my original battery because it's still better than any of
the replacements I tried. Even so it does not last as long as it did when new.

The replacement batteries can't seem to handle power surges, and this causes
the phone to crash.

